# DFW area only: Equipment for Sale



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Just purchased a Metal Halide (HQI bulb) lighting setup, so have a ton of excess supplies for sale. I will be putting these up on some forums for sale this weekend, but wanted to give y'all first crack at them. I can bring them to the meeting on Saturday. All prices are negotiable (if buying more than one thing), especially since I won't have to go through the trouble of shipping!

Items (and links to pictures and comparable prices):
Lighting Units:
Coralife 30" Aqualight- 2 X 65 Watt Power Compact Straight Pin - w/ 2 Used 6,700k 65w PC bulbs
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23375;category_id=1875
Big Al's Online Price - $160
Asking - $100

Current USA Satellite Dual 30" 2x65 Watt Power Compact Strip Light W/Lunar Light - w/ 2 Used 6,700k 65w PC bulbs
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29611;category_id=1869
Big Al's Online Price - $123
Asking - $75

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip - w/ 1 Hardly Used (less than 1 month) 10,000k 65w PC Bulb
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=31566;category_id=2543
Big Al's Online Price - $58
Asking - $40

Total Lighting Units:
Big Al's Online Price - $341
Asking - $215

Lights:
4x - 65w Actinic (unused) Square-pin
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23415;category_id=2543
Big Al's Online Price - 4x $28 = $112
Asking - $20/ea - $80 Total for all 4

2x - 65w 6700k (unused) Square-pin
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23409;category_id=2543
Big Al's Online Price - 2x $28 = $56
Asking - $20/ea - $40 for both

1x - 65w 50/50 (unused) Straight-pin
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23407;category_id=2543
Big Al's Online Price - $26
Asking - $18

Total Lights:
Big Al's Online Price - $194
Asking - $138

Total Equipment: Big Al's Online Price - $535
Total Equipment: Asking - $353


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Might be interested in this one if I can cancel my big als order...

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip - w/ 1 Hardly Used (less than 1 month) 10,000k 65w PC Bulb
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/...tegory_id=2543
Big Al's Online Price - $58
Asking - $40


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

I will bring it the meeting just in case. Try to cancel the BigAls order in the mean time 

One thing though, and I will take $10 off the price... The plastic guard for underneathe is missing. Not sure what I did with that or why it isn't even there. If you require that piece, then you may want to stick with the BigAls order.

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Spar said:


> I will bring it the meeting just in case. Try to cancel the BigAls order in the mean time
> 
> One thing though, and I will take $10 off the price... The plastic guard for underneathe is missing. Not sure what I did with that or why it isn't even there. If you require that piece, then you may want to stick with the BigAls order.
> 
> Let me know. Thanks!


If Milalic doesn't take this I will....

TAM


----------

